# Death by Chocolate  and Ovaltine !!!



## Old Holborn (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got serious doubts about my Diabetes diagnoses.

Last night at 10pm had a big wedge of home made Death by Chocolate cake, made with 70% cocoa, followed by full fat Ovaltine at 2:45am. Pre-breakfast BS reading at 9:30am was 6.6 mmol.

I'm on no medication, stopped taking Metformin SR in May, due to bad side effects. When I told my DN last week she did a spot test which registered 8.6 mmol 90 minutes after a Cheese and Bacon Pasta Bake.

I've phoned my Doctor 30 minutes ago requesting a Glucose Tolerance test.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 18, 2009)

Sometimes they g et it wrong. I hope you get the results you want and everything is OK with you.


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2009)

hi there holburn they has been a case of some one here before I think i cant think of the name off hand but he joined for abit then he went to docs was told he was not diabetic and has since left,as Caroline says i guess they get it wrong sometimes , i hope the test goes k and you get the answers from it you want x


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it was Bailey.

Hope test comes back good. If not see you around!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed OH that you get the results you want. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Cliff (Nov 18, 2009)

The NHS clinical guidelines state that "The gold standard for the diagnosis of diabetes is the 75 g oral glucose tolerance test" but they go on to say "However, some clinicians may feel that this option is not feasible for most people because of the demands and costs involved, and they may find a fasting glucose level more acceptable."

If the GTT is the gold standard for what is, after all, a life changing diagnosis, it's difficult to understand why it's not always done regardless of "demands and costs" given the possibility of mis-diagnosis on FBG alone.

Old Holborn - I wish you all the very best with this.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck, hope you get the results you want.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 19, 2009)

*not just financial costs*

Cliff, to be fair, "demands and costs" doesn't mean just financial costs. To do an Oral Glucose Tolerance Test (OGTT), a person has fast overnight, have baseline venous blood sample taken, check blood glucose level - if too high, then OGTT is not needed - then drink a fixed amount of glucose, whether as Lucozade or glucose mixed in water within 2 minutes, then hang around, drinking only water and not eating anything, then have a second venous blood sample taken exactly 120mins /2hrs after finishing the glucose drink. This means that only early morning appointments are appropriate, when a blood taker is available at both 0 mins and exactly 120min later and a means of getting blood samples to Biochemistry lab within fixed period of time (usually within 4 hrs). It's not too easy to achieve this for either clinic or "patient".
Compare that to a single blood sample after fasting overnight and getting sample to Biochemistry lab


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 19, 2009)

How were you diagnosed in the first place? would be interesting to know.


----------



## Old Holborn (Nov 19, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> How were you diagnosed in the first place? would be interesting to know.


 
Waterworks playjng up for about a week and Doc did a spot check, reading was 15+ mmol.


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

Old Holborn said:


> Waterworks playjng up for about a week and Doc did a spot check, reading was 15+ mmol.



when will know the results of the GTT?


----------



## Old Holborn (Nov 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> when will know the results of the GTT?


 

Haven't got the appointment yet. Will keep forum updated.


----------



## Old Holborn (Dec 30, 2009)

Pushed the boat out again last night. Jelly and Ice Cream (full sugar and fat) at 9pm. Pre-breakfast BS reading at 9:00am was 5.8 mmol.

Will be pressing hard for a glucose tolerance test after the Holiday's.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 30, 2009)

Your readings sound pretty good. Thinking about it, if doc did a test while you had a water infection, your readings might have been on the high side anyway as your body tried to cope with the infection.

I hope you get this sorted and things work out for you. SOmetimes we need to be persistent to get the things we need to help stay well.


----------

